# Tiffany's Vegas Trip '08



## TDoll (Jul 16, 2008)

My hubby and I spent 5 days in Vegas...it was surreal! We had an awesome time and actually won a lot of money! I was up $200 and my husband won even more! We ate at some really great restaurants, saw some great shows (La Reve was AMAZING...) and got to go to a lot of really cool places. We also saw Steve Wyrick's magic show at Planet Hollywood hotel and he picked me (and my wedding/engagement rings) to be part of the show.  Not many people can say that their engagement ring was disappeared at a Vegas magic show...lol.  He threw it in a glass of water and put a cloth over it, then threw the whole thing in the air and it disappeared.  Then it reappeared on a girl in a water tank....yeah. My husband almost had a heart attack...lol. Anyway, here are a few pictures...











This is when I won $130 on a 50 cent pull...I was pretty excited...I ended up winning like $200 on this machine. Basically, the only gambling I did!





outside the Forum Shops





another shopping excursion...





Riding the gondolas at the Venetian





Outside our hotel





obviously, after the trip to the MAC pro store...lol.  That was a good day


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like a fun trip!  You two are a cute couple!  Side note...must go to Vegas!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jul 16, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwww glad you had a great time~!

I miss Vegas!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 16, 2008)

Aww! Makes me wanna go back!

I am glad you had a great time!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 16, 2008)

You both look great & I'm glad to hear the trip was a blast!  Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 16, 2008)

How exciting!!  Looks like you had a great time!


*Weird Question:*

What kind of camera do you have??? It took some very nice pics.The pics where you are riding the Gondolas and in front of the fountain with the playboy bag came out very nice... They pictures are soft looking... I love it. 

I need a new camera


----------



## Hilly (Jul 16, 2008)

Aww looks like you had a blast!


----------



## nikki (Jul 16, 2008)

Glad you had a great time!!  Makes me want to go back again.....


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 16, 2008)

Hahaha we went to the same places!! And took pics in the same background 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very nice, you two make a sweet couple! =)


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome pics girl!!! So glad to hear you had a blast and you got back safely! Yaaay for the trip to MAC Pro, can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 16, 2008)

*gorgeous pics!! you and your husband are such a cute couple! he seems like a super sweet guy. i cant wait till my vegas trip in october...i hope its as fun as your trip!*


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jul 16, 2008)

Great pix.... Cant wait to see whats in the bags


----------



## TDoll (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_How exciting!!  Looks like you had a great time!


*Weird Question:*

What kind of camera do you have??? It took some very nice pics.The pics where you are riding the Gondolas and in front of the fountain with the playboy bag came out very nice... They pictures are soft looking... I love it. 

I need a new camera_

 
It's a Sony Cybershot DSC-W120 (it's pink...I think that makes a difference...lol).  It takes great pictures...some of the "softness" you were talking about was actually blur...haha (you're right, it looks good though).  It was set on that double flash thing for red-eye reduction.  So we would move it too soon thinking it had taken the picture. I think that's what caused some of that.  
It is a great camera though and is affordable. It also comes in silver, blue, green and I think black.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 17, 2008)

Awww, those pictures were so fun!! Looks like you had a blast... thanks for sharing!

Oh & you and your hubby look so cute together


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 17, 2008)

nice.. you had extras to spend on MAC, lol.. great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you and your husband are a lovely couple


----------



## nunu (Jul 17, 2008)

great pictures!! looks like you had an awesome time!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 17, 2008)

you and your husband are so cute.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 17, 2008)

These pictures are incredible.  Thanks for allowing me to see these.  

What an adorable couple!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like you had fun!!

You and your hubby are cute!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 20, 2008)

looks like a lot of fun, you two are too cute


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 20, 2008)

You and your husband are a cute couple!  Thanks for all of the great pics!  Makes me want to go to Vegas NOW!!!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the sweet comments, everyone! 

We had a blast...everyone of you should go to Vegas immediately.


----------



## frocher (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad you two had a great time!


----------



## xquizite (Jul 21, 2008)

omg you guys make me wanna go to vegas again soon!...like this weekend lol
but glad you guys had fun! you guys are a cute couple & u look so pretty


----------



## Jot (Jul 21, 2008)

cute - love the blue/purple dress. Looks like you had real fun xx


----------



## joraye (Jul 21, 2008)

I went to Vegas with the boy last May, and got my first experience in the MAC Pro store.  Luckily, there's a bar right night door, so he kinda just got hammered the 2 hours I was in there gossiping and testing, and contemplating, etc.....great pics - looks like you had a blast!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_It's a Sony Cybershot DSC-W120 (it's pink...I think that makes a difference...lol). It takes great pictures...some of the "softness" you were talking about was actually blur...haha (you're right, it looks good though). It was set on that double flash thing for red-eye reduction. So we would move it too soon thinking it had taken the picture. I think that's what caused some of that. 
It is a great camera though and is affordable. It also comes in silver, blue, green and I think black._

 
Thanks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will have to check it out... I think I saw that one... It was like a silvery metalic light pink camera?
Yes, I like it when a little bit of the photo blurrs...  I always take pics with the flash off and it always gives it a soft look. I really like it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again... I'm looking forward to going to Vegas sometime soon! I need to plan a trip soon!!!


----------



## User93 (Aug 4, 2008)

you two are such a sweet couple! Congrats on the win! Thats my dream to go to Vegas with my bf one day, we cant go now though cause nono of us is from the US. But yeah, i dream to gamble with him and go to all those places (i also secretly dream to get married by Elvis there LMAO but he doesnt know that)


----------



## chickied99 (Aug 4, 2008)

You are so cute.  I love how you added your MAC bag in the photo...


----------



## TDoll (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickied99* 

 
_You are so cute.  I love how you added your MAC bag in the photo..._

 
lol...I didn't really mean for it to be "out there" like that.  We had been shopping that day. 

 It was horrible though... right after that we went to the Wynn casino (I can't believe I'm going to share this story...It's so embarrassing and I haven't shared it with anyone other than Brad)  and we had sat down at a few machines.  These casinos aren't super well-lit or anything and they are all HUGE.  So We get up, I grab my purse and our drinks and walk away.  About 20 minutes later I'm like, "SHIT! WHERES MY BAG!?!?!" I was like having a nervous fit.  I had left my bag of like toooonnnnsss of MAC stuff at some machine and I had no idea where or which one and the casino was so big that I had no idea what direction we had even came from.  So I'm convinced it's been picked up already.  I find this man walking around in a suit and tell him what happened.  He called someone on his earpiece and he was like, "yeah we have it."  RELIEF.  I was so upset and embarrassed.  I couldn't believe I had done something that stupid.  Thankfully at these casinos, they watch you like a hawk and if something is ever left behind or if something looks suspicious they'll pick it up.  
If someone would have stolen it, they would have had A LOT of free MAC stuff...


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 4, 2008)

looks like you had a fab time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i see you got something from playboy! woo lol and the playboy gambling machine looks fun


----------



## TDoll (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_looks like you had a fab time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i see you got something from playboy! woo lol and the playboy gambling machine looks fun_

 
HA! I totally just noticed that there are 2 playboy pictures! lol.  That machine was awesome.. Brad won some from it too.  The store was really cool too.


----------



## user79 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Susanne (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your pics with us. A trip to Las Vegas one day is on my list as well


----------



## melliquor (Aug 6, 2008)

You looked like you had a lovely time.  I have been wanting to go to Vegas for ages.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm off to Vegas in December, its made me really excited seeing your pictures. I literally would have died if i'd left a mac bag anywhere. Thank god you got it back.


----------



## Jennilyn (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey I live there! I could have just knocked into! No, I doubt it. Great pictures though, they're flawless!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

oo looks like you had fun! you're gorgeous!


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 22, 2008)

Love the Vegas pics! The ring story is too cute


----------



## LilyD0m (Oct 25, 2008)

Awww! u guys look soooo cute together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looks that u have the greatest time!


----------



## TDoll (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilyD0m* 

 
_Awww! u guys look soooo cute together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it looks that u have the greatest time!_

 
Thanks so much!! We did....I'm already planning our next trip there in my mind. Somehow I will scheme to get back to Vegas within the next year!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 26, 2008)

awesome trip!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Nov 6, 2008)

What amazing vacation pics! Looks like you had a lot of fun!
You & your hubby are such a cute couple!
Thanks for sharing! 

I've only been to the Las Vegas airport, but that was like 10yrs ago, i need to go back now that i can actually have fun & gamble!


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 6, 2008)

I definitely want to go to Vegas in a few months now! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## godsdandelion (Dec 19, 2008)

You both look great!!!!!!


----------



## zzoester (Dec 28, 2008)

Great pics! I bet you had a lot of fun. I've been three times in the past year and my hubby and I are possibly going again in March(ish) when the weather starts shaping up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Vegas and I don't even gamble. But that's really cool you won $$!

Where is the MAC pro store? Can't believe I have been to Vegas so much yet never been to the pro store before.


----------

